# Cbd oil



## nschw1818

I was just in the grocery store and saw an advertisement for CBD oil/treats for dogs. This got me thinking about my senior boy. He has arthritis and joint issues and I’m curious if CBD would be beneficial to him. Has anyone tried giving this to their dogs? I know this is the new popular thing, but if it’s something natural that I can give him to help, I’m wondering why I wouldn’t try it. My only fear is there doesn’t seem to be much research about it. If anyone has any feedback I’d be interested to learn more.
Natalie


----------



## Momto2GSDs

https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/best-cbd-oil-for-dogs/ 

https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/5-reasons-to-use-hemp-oil-for-dogs/ 

*Choosing A Good Full Spectrum CBD Hemp Oil For Dogs*

Not all CBD oils are the same … you’ll want a high quality CBD oil that works, so here are a few things to look for:


*Make sure the product is organic:* If it isn’t organic, your CBD oil contains pesticides, fungicides or solvents.
*Don’t cheap out:* The higher the quality and purity, the higher the cost. Don’t price shop … make sure your CBD oil is free of additives and has a good amount of CBD.
*Get the analysis:* Ask for a lab analysis of the amount of CBD in the product. Many CBD oils contain only small amounts of CBD. The manufacturer should provide a certificate of analysis. You’ll also want to make sure there is little or no THC in the product.
*Buy CBD as a tincture:* You can buy CBD in treats but the best form is in a tincture. This way, you can adjust your dog’s dose drop by drop to make sure he gets the most benefit.

More CBD articles: https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/?s=cbd 

About CBD treats: https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/cbd-dog-treats-are-they-worth-the-money/ 

Dog's Naturally sold Source Tincture CBD up until a short time ago.
Here is their site: https://sourcecbdhemp.com/product/500mg1oz-canine-tincture 



Moms


----------



## Risa Stein

A good friend of mine owns and operates Mellow Mammals. You can find them on FB at MellowMammals and .com.

They have a great product. If you like what you see, tell Garrick Risa sent you.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I'm so not impressed. I have first hand knowledge of 3 dogs who tried it -- one was for arthritic pain only. One arthritic pain was one of the issues. It did absolutely nothing positive for any of the 3 dogs Both of the dogs with arthritis pain are now taking Previcox which works great.

One of the 3 dogs is mine. With her, it made her worse. When I stopped giving it to her, she improved quite a bit. She lost appetite and interest in things while on it. She brightened up and had a way better appetite immediately as soon as I stopped giving it to her. 

All 3 dogs were on quality oils. I think it's snake oil to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Ace864

Giving CBD oil to your dog doesn't harm your pet. Moreover, it will reduce your dog's pain. I have two German Shepherds at my house, and one of my dogs is quite old. He is suffering from a lot of different diseases, but I cannot take him to the vet to put him to sleep. Someone advised me to try CBD oil and added a couple of drops in my dog's food. I ordered them online on knockoutcbd.com. After adding CBD oil to my dog’s food, I noticed that he became more alive. He started to play with his mate and enjoying long walks in the park.


----------



## WNGD

As any alternative therapy, it works for some, not all but it can't hurt to try a natural remedy. It won't be immediate and often takes weeks to see results, it's not like a harmful steroid or opioid that can work quickly but bring harmful long term side affects.


----------



## ralphden

I tried a few months ago to manage this oil of my dog, which is a German breed and weighs over 80 pounds. He didn't feel well for four days, and I was terrified and learned from my vet that this oil is contraindicated in dogs because it can cause them to have severe seizures and reach a state of coma even after death. Every owner should be very gentle with these moments and consult with veterinarians before giving anything to their dog. I read on the website, but I don't remember that about the act of dogs being sensitive to drugs.


----------



## Jen84

ralphden said:


> I tried a few months ago to manage this oil of my dog, which is a German breed and weighs over 80 pounds. He didn't feel well for four days, and* I was terrified and learned from my vet that this oil is contraindicated in dogs because it can cause them to have severe seizures and reach a state of coma even after death.* Every owner should be very gentle with these moments and consult with veterinarians before giving anything to their dog. I read on the website, but I don't remember that about the act of dogs being sensitive to drugs.


Do you or your vet have any literature to back up the claim you made above - the one I bolded ??


----------



## herojig

I know this is old, but just in case it's still viewed. I'm in Nepal, where CBD oils are not available. But my old vet has used a pure hash oil he makes and says it works for severe pain and even epilepsy. But the problem here is there is no way to assure purity and strength for dosing, outside of the vet's homebrew procedures and know-how. I was going to try it on poor Hiro, but he died before a "_clinical trial"_ could be set up. However, this stuff seemed to work for pain with Hiro, and reduced the amount of pain-induced seizures by half: Himalaya Pets Himpyrin Anti-Inflammatory.

ps. i don't know why they sell it so HIGH in the west, in Nepal, it's 1/10th the cost!


----------

